
Finding links between the Standard Model of particle physics and the octonions - knv
https://www.wired.com/story/the-peculiar-math-that-could-underlie-the-laws-of-nature/
======
_Microft
The original article at Quanta Magazine has been discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17575585](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17575585)

------
tranchms
I highly recommend you watch her thesis on YouTube:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBTUVg91bao](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBTUVg91bao)

You don’t have to be a math wiz to appreciate the octonion model and it’s
implications for fundamental particle physics.

It really is a beautiful insight of profound proportions.

------
beautifulfreak
There are higher dimensional algebras, too. We have: 4-dimensional
quaternions, 8-dimensional octonions, 16-dimensional sedenions, 32-dimensional
trigintaduonions, 64-dimensional sexagintaquattuornions, 128-dimensional
centumduodetrigintanions, 256-dimensional ducentiquinquagintasexions

Who knows, maybe reality is explained by even higher dimensional systems. The
32 dimensional algebra ends with "onion," so that's my pick.

------
okket
Discussion about octonions from 12 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17575585](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17575585)
(186 comments)

